# Ferno Trauma Bags



## Bosco836 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello,

Our service is looking at purchasing new trauma bags.  We can get the Ferno 5111 Trauma/O2 or the 5107 Professional Trauma Bag for the same price (+/- $5).

Having said that, our service currently carries O2 in a separate bag and will most likely continue to do so, simply for weight issues.  

Our current bag (BLS) inventory consists of the following (to the best of my memory):

1 Adult Sized BVM/Pocket Mask
1 Res-Cue-Vac Suction
1 Set OPAs
1 Set NPAs
20 4x4s
10 2x2s
10 AB Pads
1' Tape
2' Tape
6 3' Kling
6 6' Kling
1 Burn Sheet
1 Emergency Blanket
2 Mylar Blankets
1 Adjustable Adult Collar
1 Adjustable Peds Collar
2 500mL Sterile Water
50 BZK Wipes
50 Sting-Stop Wipes
2 Tubes Oral Glucose
ASA Tablets
2 36' Sam Splints
1 BP Cuff
1 Stethoscope
6 Triangular Bandages
1 2' Tensor
2 4' Tensor 
1 6' Tensor 
Assorted WaterJel Burn Dressings 
1 Clipboard w/PCRs/Pens
Assorted bandaids
6 Instant IcePacks
2 Instant Hot Packs
1 Pen-lite
1 Trauma Shears
2 Pair Safety Glasses 
Several 95 Masks and Gowns
Assorted nitrile gloves. 

My question is - would we be better off with the 5107 or 5111 bag.  I'm inclined to go with the 5111 bag, only because it advertises itself as having a spot to hold the collars, a problem we've had with other bags.  Has anyone had any experience with either bag?  Any preference one way or the other? 

Look forward to hearing your input.


----------



## Bosco836 (Sep 15, 2010)

Just an update....our service ended up going with the 5111 bags.  Although they are slightly bigger than some of the other bags; they provide us with ample room to store all of our previous equipment, as well as allow for the addition of additional supplies.


----------



## reaper (Sep 15, 2010)

Bosco836 said:


> Just an update....our service ended up going with the 5111 bags.  Although they are slightly bigger than some of the other bags; they provide us with ample room to store all of our previous equipment, as well as allow for the addition of additional supplies.



They will fall apart on you. Our service always carried the Pacific bags. When they stopped making them, we went to the Ferno 5111. They all were torn apart in less then 6 months. Luckily Pacific is making their bag again. They last a long time.


----------



## Bosco836 (Sep 15, 2010)

reaper said:


> They will fall apart on you. Our service always carried the Pacific bags. When they stopped making them, we went to the Ferno 5111. They all were torn apart in less then 6 months. Luckily Pacific is making their bag again. They last a long time.



Ouch...that's not exactly encouraging, considering the considerable cost we incurred purchasing these bags.  If these bags fell apart, did Ferno not cover them under the warranty?  Was it a manufacturing defect?  

On the brighter side, I'm glad Pacific is making their bags again.


----------



## reaper (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, Ferno honored the warranty, but just replaced them with the same garbage. The material cannot handle the day to day use. They would be ok for a service that pulls the bag out once or twice a day. Not 25 times, like we do!


----------



## Bosco836 (Sep 15, 2010)

reaper said:


> Yes, Ferno honored the warranty, but just replaced them with the same garbage. The material cannot handle the day to day use. They would be ok for a service that pulls the bag out once or twice a day. Not 25 times, like we do!



That's truly disappointing to hear. Although we've only had the bags for a few days now; they seem to be holding up just fine.  No complaints...yet. 

Were there any particular areas of the bag that seemed to be problematic?

It's truly a shame to hear that a company like Ferno, which a well respected reputation in EMS, is producing products that don't stand up to the day to day needs of the EMS providers who keep them in business.   

Hopefully we won't have the same issues as your service.


----------



## reaper (Sep 16, 2010)

Bosco836 said:


> That's truly disappointing to hear. Although we've only had the bags for a few days now; they seem to be holding up just fine.  No complaints...yet.
> 
> Were there any particular areas of the bag that seemed to be problematic?
> 
> ...



They mainly come apart at the seams and around the zippers.

I do not hold much respect for Ferno, for anything. Most of the equipment the sell is cheap and knock offs of other equipment.

We only went with their bags, because they were the closet thing in design to the Pacific bags. We have since went back to the Pacific bags.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Sep 23, 2010)

Obviously this is a little OBE, but what do people think about the 5.11 BLS (and/or ALS) bags?  I have never had a problem with 5.11 quality-wise; always been top-notch.  Their BLS bag is a little smaller than the 5111, but it seems comparable, and is significantly cheaper.


----------

